# 20 week anomaly scan showed baby's growth 2 weeks behind



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlin,
I did post in General Pregnancy Chat on Tuesday after my 20 week scan but haven't had much response so thought I would ask if you have any advice as you have been so helpful with past questions.
If the 20 week anomaly scan shows that a baby is approx 2 weeks behind in growth is there a chance that the baby can catch up?  My blood pressure has been around 118/68 so this isn't of major concern.  Understandably we are very concerned as they gave us worst case scenario of either losing baby or having to deliver nearer to viability if there continues to be a problem.  We have been referred to the Fetal Medicine Unit at Kings College Hospital in London for a further scan to check blood flow to the baby on 12th December when I will be 23 + 4 and have a very anxious wait until then.
The last scan I had at my local hospital was when I was 16 + 6 as I had a bleed and the sonographer thought I had an "amniotic sheet" so we were referred to KCH for a scan on the following day and some of their measurements were very different than the measurements the day before.  Most noticeably the abdominal circumference was + 4.5mm and also no sign of the amniotic sheet.
Just looking for some reassurance at this very anxious time.  Is there anything that I can do to help baby grow?
Thank you 
Vanessa


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I am surprised that they are acting so quickly, as we normally allow 2 weeks bigger or smaller than dates. It dies also depend on who is scanning you, as measurements differ. I wouldn't be overly concerned from what you have told me, if the measurement is the only factor,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you so much Emilycaitlin for the reassurance.  
The positives that we were told are that the amniotic fluid is normal so that means the baby's kidneys are functioning as they should be , the heart beat is nice and strong and although i'm not feeling kicks yet there is definitely lots of movement going on.  Have been told that my placenta is anterior so know that can affect you feeling kicks.  Just hoping and praying that the growth picks up over the next few weeks.
Again, thank you so much for getting back to me so soon.
Vanessa xx


----------

